

Zugzwang: When every move will make you worse off - paxtonab
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zugzwang

======
murf13001230
So you also read that cancer story...

------
czottmann
PSA for non-German speakers: it's pronounced "tsoog-tswaang".

:)

